# Buffalo, NY & Oklahoma City, OK LOCALS



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Although I haven't emailed DirecTV at ALL about this, I figured I'd post what the channels SHOULD be when DirecTV adds these markets later during the summer. I figure since a lot of subscribers don't really know about some of the stuff that goes on, I'd give them a clue as to what they'd be getting.  PLEASE REMEMBER THAT THIS ISN'T AN OFFICIAL LIST, BUT THE VERY PROBABLE LINEUP.

BUFFALO, NEW YORK
WKBW (ABC)
WIVB (CBS)
WGRZ (NBC)
WUTV (FOX)
WNED (PBS)
WNGS (UPN, Independent on 1-1-2003)
WNYO (WB)
WPXJ (PAX)
WNLO (Independent, UPN on 1-1-2003)

OKLAHOMA CITY, OKLAHOMA
KOCO (ABC)
KWTV (CBS)
KFOR (NBC)
KOKH (FOX)
KETA (PBS)
KAUT (UPN)
KOCB (WB)
KOPX (PAX)
KQOK (America's Collectibles Network)
KSBI (Religious)
KOCM (Independent)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I wish WNLO would pick up the UPN affilation right now! After living the the Buffalo area for my whole life, I have yet to ever see WNGS UPN67, cable never had it and I cannot pick it up ota. WNLO as an IND is alot better then it was last year when it was a parttime PBS affilate.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2002)

Steve, are you in a hilly area?? I'm way northeast of Toronto and I can get all the Buffalo UHF stations crystal clear with an attic antenna, except WNGS(nothing) and WPXJ is average. I also get WXXI and WUHF during the summer months


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

No Its basically flat out here, I can get all the Rochesters except for WXXI and WUHF and I can get a lot of the Toronto channels as well. I wish I would have got a 10' mast instead of a 5' one and I should have gotten a rotator too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2002)

A couple of nights ago, I turned my 4th gen RCA receiver and dish to the 119 slot to check on locals.

Here are the OKC locals:

925 OK4 KFOR NBC
926 OK5 KOCO ABC
927 OK9 KWTV CBS
928 OK13 KETA PBS
929 OK25 KOKH FOX
930 OK34 KOCB WB
931 OK43 KAUT UPN
932 OK52 KSBI
933 OK62 KOPX PAX


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

Steve & Ontarian, It's not surprising that both of you can't receive WNGS. They have an ERP of only 38.9Kw and are licensed to Springville and transmit from south of Springville. The station does have a CP for 5000Kw and the DTV facilities will be 823Kw which is comparable to analog 5000Kw. The DTV facility will be between Spring ville and East Aurora. You guys probably won't be able to pick them up until they go Digital.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2002)

I can get WIVB-DT with a strong reliable signal on UHF 39. I dont currently have an HDTV but I can see it on a Spectrum Analyzer I have. I'm waiting for an inexpensive 8-VSB OTA Tuner to come on the market. The Samsung Model is hard to find and still too expensive.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Ontarian, I was just going to ask you it you can get WIVB-DT from up there. I just found that they were broadcasting in digital a few days ago on AVS. People in Rochester cant get it, theyre hoping bigger antennas and some tweaking will help. 

East Aurora, that town that haunts me for two reasons. I took my road test there twice and failed both times and thats were my my CO for Verizon is, so I will never beable to get DSL.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

I was very surprised that WIVB-DT is so strong where I am. I'm on a high peice of ground , much higher than Lake Ontario. I e-mailed the folks at WNED and they should have a DT signal on air by October and WGRZ is supposedly withing the next month, although WKBW wont have a signal until next year unfortunately. I'm hoping all the Buffalo's will come in strong here. WNED is normally receivable with rabbit ears, so I suspect their DT signal will be just as good. I cant get any info on WUTV, or WNYO both owned by Sinclair, but both their analog signals come in crystal clear, and I'm using a cheap Rat Shack combo antenna in my attic with a pre-amp.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

WB just started getting in the HD game so it will probably be a while for WNYO. WUTV would be great, but too bad Fox only does ED 480p


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

When are OK City locals supposed to be available to DirecTV subs?


----------



## RM-Y139 (Jul 26, 2002)

"When are OK City locals supposed to be available to DirecTV subs?"

July 31st


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Channel#s for Buff and GR locals are now assigned

http://www.dbsforums.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000833


----------

